# Bluetooth support; from CM10.1 to CM9



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've been enjoying my HP Touchpad with CM10.1 (Android 4.2.2) for a while now. However, since I will use it in college very often I need to connect a bluetooth keyboard to it. I bought a bluetooth 2.0 keyboard with works perfectly within WebOS, but it doesn't quite do it's job in CM10.1.

Here is what happens.

I can pair without a problem, but when I type on the keyboard, nothing happens. I've seen video's of CM9 with a paired and working bluetooth keyboard so I thought I could downgrade to CM9. I'd rather have CM10.1 but the keyboard is the most important thing. When I try to install CM9 (partition and davlik wipe) I get stuck in a boot loop; I keep seeing the startup animation.

Can anyone tell me what my options are? Is there any way to connect my bluetooth keyboard to CM10.1? Or is it possible to succesfully install CM9 without losing my apps and settings? I did make a nandroid backup of CM10.1.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

If you need BT on CM10.1, all you can do is flash JC's 0808 BT build from here: http://goo.im/devs/jcsullins/cmtouchpad/testing It could be some time before a newer version of CM10.1 has working BT. Otherwise a usb keyboard/mouse that plugs into your usb port, would still work, although would require adapters (maybe a hub) and be less elegant.

Otherwise you'll have to use a recent build of CM9. I think BT works there. There might have been issues with CM9 before they pulled the plug on nightlies so you'd want to check that thread to see what the best version of that would be. My preference would be the 0808 build of CM10.1 (above).

Flashing CM9 over Cm10.x without wiping is a bad idea. CM10.x over CM9 isn't always the best either, but is better. Most of us use Titanium Backup to backup our apps, wipe, flash the new rom and batch restore just "missing apps with data". Restoring red or green (system) items is asking for trouble and a nice way to experience force-close hell.


----------



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for your reply! I used the 0808 version (I actually am running that version now) but bluetooth doesn't work properly. I can send files and I can pair my BT keyboard, but nothing happens when I press the keys. I was led to believe that the Touchpad doesn't support USB host, so connecting a micro-usb keyboard doesn't work. I did see a tutorial how to fix this, but you'd need an external power supply which I don't always have.

I'm not an expert in flashing devices, I just followed a tutorial on webosnation.com. When you say 'wiping', do you mean a factory reset? I use Clockwork Mod to install my ROMs, do I need to flash/double-pinguin-mode again?

Sorry for being such a newbie, but I almost bricked my Touchpad a few weeks ago and I don't want to end like that again :zipped:


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Yes, "wipe" in this instance would be the same as factory reset. Obviously wiping caches would be just the caches. Wiping caches + data = factory reset. 

FWIW, THIS forum and XDA are your go-to place for installing CM on your touchpad and I think the guides by Roland in both forums are going to be your best bet since they are well-maintained and up-to-date.

How did you get to your 0808 build you're running now? Did you upgrade something via acme3 or flash it a different way?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cyroq said:


> Thanks for your reply! I used the 0808 version (I actually am running that version now) but bluetooth doesn't work properly. I can send files and I can pair my BT keyboard, but nothing happens when I press the keys. I was led to believe that the Touchpad doesn't support USB host, so connecting a micro-usb keyboard doesn't work. I did see a tutorial how to fix this, but you'd need an external power supply which I don't always have.
> 
> I'm not an expert in flashing devices, I just followed a tutorial on webosnation.com. When you say 'wiping', do you mean a factory reset? I use Clockwork Mod to install my ROMs, do I need to flash/double-pinguin-mode again?
> 
> Sorry for being such a newbie, but I almost bricked my Touchpad a few weeks ago and I don't want to end like that again :zipped:


Hey just watch this video follow the steps but make your back up after you get CM9 installed. Think of flashing as a one way trip Android version wise. If you want to go back use a back up or do the steps in the video, Downloads below:

cm-9-20130929-NIGHTLY-tenderloin.zip: Rom

20120429: Gapps


----------



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

Colchiro said:


> How did you get to your 0808 build you're running now? Did you upgrade something via acme3 or flash it a different way?


I first followed this tutorial: http://www.webosnation.com/how-install-cyanogenmod-9-android-your-touchpad (ACME installer 2, not 3). After that I was running CM9 but did not yet have a BT keyboard to connect to it, so I installed CM10.1 using Clockwork Mod Install from SD card. Little did I know the BT keyboard wouldn't work on CM10.1.

I assume I need to factory reset / full wipe from Clockwork Mod?

RolandDeschain79: I installed version 0714 first, I will try to factory reset and install 0929 at the end of this week. I'll keep you posted.

Many thanks so far!


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

Acme3 resizes the partitions a little bigger for CM10.x. It's not necessary to have anything in your cminstall folder to run it. I assume you're running CMW6 or TWRP 2.5 or later? If not, you'll want to update them first.

You might try this:


copy 0808 build and gapps to cminstall
boot into recovery, create a backup (in case this doesn't work)
factory reset
restart bootloader (to get to moboot menu for next step)
boot into usb mode
reflash using acme3

If that doesn't give you any benefit, you could reboot into recovery and restore your backup.


----------



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

And here I am again. I first tried installing CM9 again using your step-by-step suggestion (including ACME3), and that worked! However, I still have the same problem: my BT keyboard is pairing with the Touchpad but typing on it has no effect at all.

After this I wiped all data again and installed CM10.1 using CWM, but still the same story. I don't know which version of CWM though, I used the file "update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip". Is this version 6?

EDIT: I just noticed that the menu of CWM says I'm using version v5.0.2.6. Where can I find CWM6 and would it make any difference for my problem?


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cyroq said:


> And here I am again. I first tried installing CM9 again using your step-by-step suggestion (including ACME3), and that worked! However, I still have the same problem: my BT keyboard is pairing with the Touchpad but typing on it has no effect at all.
> 
> After this I wiped all data again and installed CM10.1 using CWM, but still the same story. I don't know which version of CWM though, I used the file "update-cwm_tenderloin-1012.zip". Is this version 6?
> 
> EDIT: I just noticed that the menu of CWM says I'm using version v5.0.2.6. Where can I find CWM6 and would it make any difference for my problem?


You can find CWM6 and all the links to info about it in my signature. BTW what keyboard are you trying to use, does it work with other android devices?

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Android 4.2 and 4.3 Builds on the HP TouchPad 

[ROM GUIDE] How to install Jcsullins CM10/CM10.1 Unofficial Builds


----------



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks again for your fast reply. Im not sure which brand it is (don't have it with me right now) but it is a BT2.0 keyboard which does work with my Galaxy S3 and in WebOS on the Touchpad. Hardware shouldn't be the probleem I guess.
I will try to reflash CM9/10/10.1 using CWM6 (thanks for the link!) and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

I just installed CWM6 (also upgraded moboot to 0.3.8) and installed CM9. Still the same problem. Version 10.1 is also still the same: it's pairing but nothing after that.

I Googled around some more and I found this topic: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2404406. From here it's getting to technical for me, but I understand de Bluetooth drivers aren't right on this guy's device. However, his solution only works for Sony Xperia, but would it also be possible to do this trick for the Touchpad? I'm afraid I would need some technical assistance on this.


----------



## gunja99 (Nov 14, 2011)

For what it's worth, I have got Bluetooth keyboard and mouse working at the same with with the 10.1 JC0808 build. They connect quickly and are paired well.

I did try it out in the car with BT audio, and that works too, which is great.

I factory restored (using WebOS doctor), and got WebOS updated and working properly (I was kind of forced into this, as I did a WebOS update, and it killed by boot partitions). I then made the partition sizes manually with Tailor, then installed the latest moboot, and CWM with ACMEInstaller3, checked the partitions against, then 10.1 (JC0808), google apps etc, etc. It's actually a really good build, and I hope that the BT patches are merged with maliqs main CM10.1 branches (and hopefully 10.2 going forward). Also I did flash my A6 firmware too, just as I wanted to learn how to do it (not that I was having any battery drain issues). It's a 32GB TP BTW.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

gunja99 said:


> For what it's worth, I have got Bluetooth keyboard and mouse working at the same with with the 10.1 JC0808 build. They connect quickly and are paired well.
> 
> I did try it out in the car with BT audio, and that works too, which is great.
> 
> I factory restored (using WebOS doctor), and got WebOS updated and working properly (I was kind of forced into this, as I did a WebOS update, and it killed by boot partitions). I then made the partition sizes manually with Tailor, then installed the latest moboot, and CWM with ACMEInstaller3, checked the partitions against, then 10.1 (JC0808), google apps etc, etc. It's actually a really good build, and I hope that the BT patches are merged with maliqs main CM10.1 branches (and hopefully 10.2 going forward). Also I did flash my A6 firmware too, just as I wanted to learn how to do it (not that I was having any battery drain issues). It's a 32GB TP BTW.


Why were you modifying partitions with Tailor? ACME3 does that by increasing /system to 400mb. That is enough room for J.C.'s 0808 BT Rom. What exactly did you change with Tailor?


----------



## gunja99 (Nov 14, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Why were you modifying partitions with Tailor? ACME3 does that by increasing /system to 400mb. That is enough room for J.C.'s 0808 BT Rom. What exactly did you change with Tailor?


I believe (but would need to make sure), that I made the system 500 or 600 as a preparation for the 4.3 ROMs in the future. I must have done this after ACME, otherwise the partitions wouldn't be there.

I can't check now as the TP is at home, and me at work. I did all the 'backup' stuff in preparation for the WebOS servers going offline too, and having never done a full reset, and not having used it in months and having a very old CM9 on it, decided it was time for a nice fresh clean install.


----------



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

When I first installed CM9 I also factory restored WebOS. After that I flashed it (at the time ACME2 but as you can read I just reflashed it with ACME3). Is there any way to compare my 'deeper' bluetooth settings to your device? Maybe that would reveil the problem. Also: which brand keyboard are you using?

I hope this issue can be fixed in the end since typing with bluetooth was the main reason for me to buy the Touchpad... :O


----------



## gunja99 (Nov 14, 2011)

Well can you revert back and start over using BT 3? I will be happy to find out more information about my setup and comparing it to yours to help.

Again all of these buts are at home, but when I get in will check the devices (I know they're MS keyboard, and mouse, what model, etc I don't know). What else do you want me to find out?

I presume the main difference for ACME2/3 was the partition sizes. Can you confirm your partition size? I did do an install over CM9 originally without partitions larger and whilst the system 'ran' it was very very unstable. I am personally very happy with how it's performing now, but did go right back to drawing board and start again.

What size is your system partition?


----------



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

What do you mean by BT3? Bluetooth 3.0? 'Cause the Touchpad can only support up to BT2.1.

Since we both used ACME3 I think that wouldn't make any difference to the partition size, but I'll check it just in case. How can I find my partition specs from within CM?

Besides this, does it matter how the partition sizes are divided for bluetooth support?

Just to be clear: I didn't install CM10.1 as an upgrade over CM9, I just completely removed CM9 and installed CM10.1 and gApps instead.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Cyroq said:


> What do you mean by BT3? Bluetooth 3.0? 'Cause the Touchpad can only support up to BT2.1.
> 
> Since we both used ACME3 I think that wouldn't make any difference to the partition size, but I'll check it just in case. How can I find my partition specs from within CM?
> 
> ...


You can use Quick System Info Pro to check your partition sizes.


----------



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

Thank you for that. I assume I need the system memory (I don't know how it's called in English, I have a different language installed), which is 394 MB.

Just in case, the other values are:

Internal memory: 1,48 GB;

System cache: 197 MB;

Memory: 865 MB.


----------



## gunja99 (Nov 14, 2011)

I meant ACME3 Not BT3.. Sorry.

I have a system partition of 520MB with 138MB free, so no problems there.

The keyboard I am using (and am using it not on the touchpad to type this) is a Microsoft Wireless Entertainment Keyboard 7000. Quite an old one (borrowed it off someone to test realy). The mouse is a Wireless Laser Mouse 8000.

I also have a special Android keyboard app installed called "External keyboard helper demo" which allows me to map uk symbols etc. Not sure if that is helping?


----------



## gunja99 (Nov 14, 2011)

Also I have Gapps 2013-08-12 installed, and also I flashed the A6 firmware as part of my 'reset' to default. Have you tried that?


----------



## Cyroq (Sep 29, 2013)

I've installed the same version of Gapps. What do you mean by the A6 firmware? Isn't that used for battery performance?

I also tried External Keyboard Helper Demo, but it makes no difference. Maybe the problem lies within the keyboard after all, I'll try to find and test another device with BT 2.1 or lower.


----------



## gunja99 (Nov 14, 2011)

Yesthe a6 firmware is meant to fix the battery problems, I am just saying I did that aswell As part of my re installation. I'm sure it does more than just battery but I'm not an expert


----------

